# 1945 Westfield Blackout Men's Civilian Ballooner!



## Krakatoa (Apr 25, 2020)

I just posted this sweet example up in the For Sale section!









						Sold - 1945 Westfield Men's 26" Civilian Blackout Ballooner! | Archive (sold)
					

Offered is this nicely preserved 1945 J serial N overcode Men's 26" balloon Civiian model. It sports many blackout finish parts: Torrington script 22" paperboy bars with 'R' stem and turned wood grips, headset and bottom bracket hardware, turned seatpost, 26 t skiptooth gear, Westfield front hub...




					thecabe.com


----------

